# Tank size for hifin spotted pleco



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a hifin spotted pleco in a 29 gallon right now he is about 2 1/2 inches and I was wondering when I would have to get a bigger tank...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

are u talking about just a common sailfin pleco/leopard sailfin/100 other names if so they get just as big as a common pleco. do u have an L# or latin name? did u get it at petsmart or petco? if it is a common sailfin then it gets just as big as a regular common pleco so your looking at 100 gallons minimum even then they still make the tank look small my suggestion is sell it/ give it away for a bristle nose.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks I did get it at petsmart and that is probably what it is so will they just take it back for free?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if u still have ur receipt and its been under 14 days u can probably get ur money back otherwise they might take it for free but i know petco does have an adoption tank. yeah its def that if u got it from petsmart they dont cary anything but those, commons, and rubberlips from what i have ever seen. even a rubber lip would be a much better choice but u should stick with a bristlenose because they stay a few inches smaller than rubberlips.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok thanks I appreciate the help!


----------

